# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Советики от Светика на 1-2-3

## Жар-птица

Жизнь сложна, и многие вещи или события в жизни не понятны и вызывают много вопросов. А для большинства людей она еще и достаточно скучна. Ну вы же знаете дом, работа,....... выходной - работа по дому. И так хочется как то сделать нашу жизнь чуточку веселее. 
И я решила создать свой канальчик и давать вам маленькие советики и делать это весело. 
Ведь жизнь - веселее, чем Вам кажется! 
Прошу зацените!

----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------


## Жар-птица



----------

